# one more for the fleet



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

when buying the latest cat the owner asked if we were interested in any other old tractors he took us out and showed us this one and a jd a. add 2 more to the list of tractors to pic up


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

u goin restre tht one bear or part it it dsnt look like take much get it goin :jumpropeb :crazysun: :jumpropeb


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:smoking: 

Man that Hart-Parr looks to be in good shape sheet~metal & appearance wise. Looks like 1 front tire might be turned out more than the other but that could be an illusion from the grass.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

this ones a keeper it seems to be in fairly good shape for sitting outside the last 50 or so years heres the other side never noticed the front wheels crooked, good eye johnbron. will be picking it up next week will be able to tell for sure then


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

both wheels were turned and the steering shaft was seized in the holders. made for some interesting loading but we got it. had a couple snatch blocks so we could skid it sideways on the deck to keep it centered. its on the deck here dad is just resetting the winch line


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

*update*

took the steering box apart back in november and got it all freed up. put it back in and steered it into the shop, back in a corner on the unheated side. took the mag and oiler off and into the warm side. i went through the mag and now it has good hot spark oiler all seized up and soaking in pail of old deisel fuel. that brings us up to yesterday inbetween coats of paint on the mm z i got the head off and the connecting rods undone so i can lift the cylynders off. head has no cracks but needs 2 intake and 1 exhaust valve need to make those one of these days. going to shorten some jd d valves and turn a new keeper groove in them. thats about all for now will keep you posted on how things are going


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

i had all that typed above before i realized i clicked the wrong place to post pics and i didn't want to type that all again.
heres the cylynders ready to lift off


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

crankcase cover off and brg caps removed. brgs look like they are fairly new and crank measures good just needs rust polished off


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

try again


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Looks like the cylinders are in the horizontal plane.
Does the spark plug really screw into the side of the
cylinder or is it just sitting there while you work on
the engine.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

thats the way it sits in the tractor. ran into a snag however the crank won't turn even with the rods undone and its in just the wrong spot. the rod won't get by it and out of the crankcase, so i'm going to have to try to get the piston to move ahead or the crank to turn. i think the clutch is seized and there is likely ice in the transmission not letting it turn. thats what i'm hoping anyway. it needs to come off to get the pistons out and fix the left side cylynder it is pitted real bad. if the piston is bad then cylynder gets bored and oversize piston put in if the piston is good i'll bore the cylynder and make a sleeve for it


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I am amazed at how good the engine looks. I've never had a chance to work on anything close to being that old, and would have guessed that everything would be totally rusty. Your pics are kind of inspirational in showing the internals in such good shape. Thanks for documenting this for us.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

got the cylynders off today heres a shot of the crankcase with pushrods still attached


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

took cylynder in the shop and hung it from the hoist. put some kroil in the cylynders and within 1/2 hr one piston was out. rings are stuck but doesn't look like any are broke


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Just cant beat kroil for work like that. Glad to see your coming along with it .


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Looks like you need some heat in that garage. Is that frost on that motor?? 


That is one cool looking motor. That will be an intresting tractor to use I bet when your done.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

the tractor is on the unheated side of the shop we just take off the parts and carry them into the heated part to work on yesterday made 30 degrees so it wasn't to bad working out there at all


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *when buying the latest cat the owner asked if we were interested in any other old tractors he took us out and showed us this one and a jd a. add 2 more to the list of tractors to pic up *


Are those road bands piled up to the right of the tractor Bear? Nice find! :thumbsup:


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

those are old diamond harrows to the right of the tractor i left them for the scrap man


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

i've got the valves made and put the head together it ready to go on. finally got the other piston out yesterday let it soak overnight should be able to get the rings unstuck today and try to clean up the cylynders as best as possible then decide wether or not to bore it and put in a sleeve


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

looks like things goin good on tht hart parr bear :thumbsup:


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

i'm going to bore both cylynders and put sleeves in will have to turn the pistons to true them up to. its all apart so it might as well be done right. attached pic is of pressing the stubborn piston out. i took some of the cylynder but they didn't turn out can't see the damage in there


----------



## catmando (Dec 18, 2004)

*Thanks for Sharing in Your Labors*

With all the pictures and explainations it is like I am there in the shop with you. Thanks for the exciting blow by blow account of the restoration!

From the condition of the engine it looks like the intake and exhaust are either horizontal, or were covered. Other wise the engine and transmission would be just a rust pool. That tractor is in suprisingly good shape. 

I bet you are getting excited to hook it up to a plow or disk and work it!


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

not all that excited its still to cold to play outside


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks for the pictures bear, and keep em coming when you have time. I'm still here following along on your progress.

Your press looks like what my grandfather had and called them house jacks. Did you customer make that press for that purpose?

Mark


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

it is an old screw we have several of them of different sizes the round bases work great for catching the outside edge of pistons to push them out. across the head studs is 2 peices of angle iron put together back to back with enough space for the head studs between them. then a little pressure, a little kroil, a little bit of heat, some tapping, a whole lot of patience and out it comes


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

It always amazes me the condition those old engines (tractors, hit-miss, steam, etc.) can be in and still be brought back to life. I sometimes wonder if the engineers that designed them ever gave thought that 50, 100 or more years later their engine would still be running somewhere. Maybe that is what they planned. :truth: 

Mark


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

i think the fact the fact that they are are running all these years later was more a side effect of building quality... something todays engineers make sure they keep out of their design


----------

